#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Advanced Database Management

## astha.jain

Click to Download

An App for Computer Science Engineering, DBA, Information Technology (IT) and other DB students. This  is not a Codebook of oracle or mySQL but covers advanced topics in  Database management or DBMS with an emphasis on algorithms, data  structures and techniques to implement Database Management systems. 
The  App offers Quick notes for faster learning and revisions of the  subject. You can consider this the guide for your daily learning, exams  and of course sharing what you learnt. 
It covers More than 130 topics of Advanced Database Management systems. The topics are divided in 10 units.






  Similar Threads: ADBMS Ebook (Advanced Database Management System) Complete Syllabus Free Ebook Design Issues in E-R database of database management system free pdf notes Extending Database Capabilities in database management system free pdf download History of Database Systems database management system free pdf download Computer Science Advanced Database Ebook-Advanced Database Notes PDF Download

----------

